# M-STEN Rx Logger Opportunity From IML!



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2012)

​*M-STEN Rx - Pro-Anabolic Compound*








*- Increases Lean Muscle Mass*
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
- No Bloating or Water Retention   
- 10mg of Methylstenbolone per capsule

*>>> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: M-Sten Rx*


Loggers must be experienced lifters that reside in the USA. 

IronMagLabs is looking for the  loggers to use 2 caps per day for  4 weeks. 

You must start the log in  this forum BEFORE December 15th. 

You  must have OVER 250 posts at IMF and be an  adult.

Preferably loggers must use this product on its own. 

Please post in this thread why you should be considered for logging this *product for free*.

Thanks! 

Please visit Henryv's blog on Methylstenbolone for a great article.

*>>> http://www.totalflexblog.com/prohorm...yl-stenbolone/ *​


----------



## smithf3 (Nov 28, 2012)

hey heavy - you guys still on track for 12/3 release date?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes sir.


----------



## jwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmm. Fantastic opportunity, heavy.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 28, 2012)

Great opp here. Cant wait to get them stock!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Great opp here. Cant wait to get them stock!!



Mass Spec from RTP Labs proved zero methasterone (SD) =)

The purity of this m-sten is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Mass Spec from RTP Labs proved zero methasterone (SD) =)
> 
> The purity of this m-sten is the best I've ever seen.



Nice!!


----------



## smithf3 (Nov 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Mass Spec from RTP Labs proved zero methasterone (SD) =)
> 
> The purity of this m-sten is the best I've ever seen.



You just made my month!  thanks heavy.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Ill be ordering. Sdmz 2.0 was the shit because of msten so can't wait to run it in the future as a finisher to a decent cycle


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd jump on but I just had surgery two weeks ago.
Strengthening starts two weeks from today.
Lifts will be moderate for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## smithf3 (Dec 3, 2012)

it's 12.3.12....  RELEASE THE M-STEN!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 3, 2012)

So this is the SMDZ basically without any SD in it? Is that right?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2012)

smithf3 said:


> it's 12.3.12....  RELEASE THE M-STEN!



Should be available VERY soon brother!


TrojanMan60563 said:


> So this is the SMDZ basically without any SD in it? Is that right?


  M-STEN is 10mg of pure Methylstenbolone per cap. It is not the same as SDMZ.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2012)

So was my 18 or whatever bottles of SDMZ puchased in a mad dash to get the best legal oral now shadowed by this being released in pure form...cause that would pretty much suck dick.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 4, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> So was my 18 or whatever bottles of SDMZ puchased in a mad dash to get the best legal oral now shadowed by this being released in pure form...cause that would pretty much suck dick.



SDMZ is 2 compounds. 10mg Dimethazine and 10mg Methylsten per cap.

Apples to oranges brother.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> SDMZ is 2 compounds. 10mg Dimethazine and 10mg Methylsten per cap.
> 
> Apples to oranges brother.



I'm not following you...this new product has 10mg of Methysten in it right?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 4, 2012)

Little off subject but why did Nutrex 1-TU work so well and I dont recall that being methylated was it? I gained like 18 pounds in 6 weeks and felt amazing on it with zero sides. I'm a little scared of the harshness of all these methylated PH/PS these days...even dating back to when M1T hit the market. IMO Nutrex 1-TU was the cats meow.


----------



## playgroup (Dec 4, 2012)

smithf3 said:


> it's 12.3.12....  RELEASE THE M-STEN!


you can buy on iron mag labs now


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I'm not following you...this new product has 10mg of Methysten in it right?



Correct. M-STEN is a stand alone product that contains 10mg pure Methylstenbolone. It is 100% Superdrol free.

Previous to the Superdrol ban on Aug 29th all Methylsten products contained trace amounts of SD. M-STEN does not contain ANY SD at all.

Your purchase of SDMZ 2.0 was a wise choice. 6 months from now it will be in high demand due to it no longer being manufactured or resold. Last I heard only 1 or 2 retailers/resellers had a very low stock left. The economics of supply and demand will then come into play =) I have a "few" bottles myself.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm interested in logging it


----------



## smithf3 (Dec 5, 2012)

playgroup said:


> you can buy on iron mag labs now



yes u can!  and yes i did!! FUARRRK YEA!


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 5, 2012)

Interested. I have ran a couple IML product logs and absolutely love their product line. Best OTC on the market.

40yrs  300lbs

bench 485/605 for reps
squat  550
dead  570


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> I'm interested in logging it





MaxSeg said:


> Interested. I have ran a couple IML product logs and absolutely love their product line. Best OTC on the market.
> 
> 40yrs  300lbs
> 
> ...



PM me ship addys guys if you agree to a detailed log.

Thanks


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Correct. M-STEN is a stand alone product that contains 10mg pure Methylstenbolone. It is 100% Superdrol free.
> 
> Previous to the Superdrol ban on Aug 29th all Methylsten products contained trace amounts of SD. M-STEN does not contain ANY SD at all.
> 
> Your purchase of SDMZ 2.0 was a wise choice. 6 months from now it will be in high demand due to it no longer being manufactured or resold. Last I heard only 1 or 2 retailers/resellers had a very low stock left. The economics of supply and demand will then come into play =) I have a "few" bottles myself.



I bought a bunch of that Metha-Drol as well from IML. I hope the demand for that increases as I might never use it myself. Well maybe once just to see...however the dry gains from SDMZ are more appealing to me. I dont have issues gaining however I'd like help getting hard and vascular.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> PM me ship addys guys if you agree to a detailed log.
> 
> Thanks



Quota is full ill get on it when it decides to work


----------



## longworthb (Dec 5, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Interested. I have ran a couple IML product logs and absolutely love their product line. Best OTC on the market.
> 
> 40yrs  300lbs
> 
> ...


Your a big sob bro


----------



## saini06 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in logging M-Sten Rx. I'm 24  6' 2" 200 lbs and have been working out consistently for 5 years. I've tried some of IML's products such as Halo Extreme, Cyanostane RX, and Super DMZ 2.0 RX. In fact I purchased 4 bottles of Cyanostane Rx and 4 bottles of Super DMZ 2.0 for future use. I have a lot of respect for this company because of the purity of your products. I would love to give M-Sten Rx a run and show users the potential of this product!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait to read all these logs

Too bad I just came off cycle


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would def be interested in running a log for this!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> I would def be interested in running a log for this!



PM me a ship addy brother if you agree to a log.


----------



## Wrekem (Dec 7, 2012)

aw crud...i would of loved to log this. got 16 week contest prep left for my first show. wouldve been awesome addition!


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is this still set to start on 12/17?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good deal was just curious.


----------



## MaxSeg (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking forward to getting the product and starting. Once again, thanks HeavyIron!


----------

